# Anyone send out a "business bio" or sales speech to go with thier bids?



## trqjnky (Nov 12, 2009)

I was thinking about sending out a letter via email to property managers that would describe or "sell" my business. Something like, experience, equipment used, business practices, sort of a "why you should go with my company" sales flyer. 

anyone tried this? posotive/negative results?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Most of them go by price . Your better off sending out a letter. But if you do the letter thing call first and get the bid packet from them first.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

My flyer is pretty detailed and gives quite a run down of who we are and what we do. Full color pics as well. One goes with every bid....whether it be hand delivered, mailed, or emailed. I like to think it helps separate us from the lowballers and no names. Most reputable companies, although look for competitive pricing, they also like to know who's showing up to their lots and in what. I also use "all photos property of ........" so they don't think they're taken from someone else. Maybe it's just me that thinks it matters, but it seems that when I hand over the flyer, they are impressed. I also offer a reference sheet, and although I've never NEEDED to provide one.....I have from time to time.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I meet face to face with as many potential clients as will see me, others just want the bid send in, and with those I send a letter to make them feel warm and fuzzy, and inviting them to visit us on the web, and I also send a reference sheet.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I always included a cover letter with my bids. Who I am, what I do, how I do things.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2COR517;1302058 said:


> I always included a cover letter with my bids. Who I am, what I do, how I do things.


And you still get work?


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

grandview;1302108 said:


> And you still get work?


Hee hee hee ...

:waving:

I always send a little blurb about us, how we got started, etc, just to give them a little background on us. That "personal touch" seems to help for those customers I've never personally met. I even do it on those that come as referrals, just in case they didn't learn enough good stuff from the customer that referred them.


----------



## MrSnow (Oct 31, 2010)

*Same Here*

We always send out a quick introduction letter to potential clients. We usually do this early in the year and around the beginning of fall we start receiving calls and bid packets from the letters we send out. We figure if the insurance companies can do it, why can't we in the snow management business do it too...


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

grandview;1302108 said:


> And you still get work?


I tell them I'm you :salute:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2COR517;1302199 said:


> I tell them I'm you :salute:


Surprised anyone else even gets work in your area!


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

We always sent a presentation folder with a bid.


----------

